# HIgh calcium in blood, causes? treatments?



## webcommuner (Aug 17, 2006)

Our 9 yo golden teddy suddenly lost his appetite. 

Xray didnt show anything, but blood test showed abnormally high calcium in his blood. 

Vet suggested following possible causes: kidney failure, endocrine (gland) problem, leukamia, or tumor. 

We are taking him for sonogram this morning. 

Wondering if there could be any other causes, and what forum members know about these conditions, and possible solutions for our dearly loved teddy. 

tx
tom


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Hypercalcemia (high calcium in the blood) can have a variety of causes. It is what is making him feel tired and not hungry. I received that dreaded telephone call on June 23, 2006. Unfortunately there is a 95% chance that there is a maligancy somewhere. They first rule out (with x-rays) masses and then will proceed to check for leukemia, growths on the parathyroid gland (easily removed), growth on the anal sac (hopefully they already checked this--also easily removed), overdose of vitamins and fungal infections, and then other cancers. Make sure they keep checking for the cause and try to not have them give him prednisone (steroids) until you know the cause because it can mask the symptoms. They can control the hypercalcemia by intervenous fluids and when the calcium level comes down, he will feel better (even if only temporarily). Are you going to a specialist for the sonogram?

Unfortunately, I lost my first golden on July 10th from alimentary cancer (in the stomach and small intestine). If you have any others questions, I am more than willing to share my experience and knowledge. Please keep me up-to-date and feel free to contact me. I have my fingers crossed for a simple fix.
:crossfing Kay


----------

